# Apex Nitrus sights



## bionicflite (Nov 3, 2008)

Just swapped my Tri Glo for new Apex Nitrus on my Xforce 

The abiliity to adjust fine control increment adjustments looks like a winner.

Any one have any do's or don 'ts they have experienced?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont tighten the screws down to tight on the pins. They strip easily.


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Apex Bow sight*

Tru-Glo and Apex, the same company, I have both sights. It's like Bowtech and Diamond Bows, same company.:thumbs_up


----------

